# Bag Worms



## danlauer6 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just noticed the other day that we have bag worms in most of the local pine and locust trees. I was not sure what they where but did a bit of research to find out. How bad are they? Anyone deal with them before?

Location Wheaton Il


----------



## treeseer (Aug 25, 2008)

danlauer6 said:


> Just noticed the other day that we have bag worms in most of the local pine and locust trees. I was not sure what they where but did a bit of research to find out. How bad are they? Anyone deal with them before?
> 
> Location Wheaton Il


only with a picture(s) can you get help. Bagworms are seldom found in pine and locust.


----------



## country boy (Aug 25, 2008)

I curently have a severe problem with some of my colorado blue spruce trees with bag worms any remidies would also be very helpful for me as well .I may try to snap a couple of pics tommorow to see if it is the same infestation as yours .


----------



## ATH (Aug 25, 2008)

treeseer said:


> only with a picture(s) can you get help. Bagworms are seldom found in pine and locust.


Might be a climate difference...bagworms are quite common on honey locust and not uncommon on white pine up here (northern Ohio). They are most common on arborvitae and they hit blue spruce pretty hard - sometimes eastern redcedar too. Quite a bit on crabapple. I have found them on Norway spruce...but the I have seen other infestations where they are heavy on a blue spruce and there are NONE on the adjacent Norway... There is a wide list of trees they get.

Not too much of a problem when they do get into honey locust and crabapple because it is usually such a late season defoliation so the tree comes back fine next year. However on evergreens, they can defoliate and kill entire (medium-sized) trees.

If reasonable pick them off and put the bags in soapy water. Of course most people don't notice them when the population is small enough to do this. It is getting a little late for effective chemical control - but I don't think the door is shut quite yet. If you spray too late, the will just stay in their bags and decide they are done eating.

Ohio State lists: acephate (Orthene), bendiocarb (Ficam, Turcam)(*), bifenthrin (Talstar), carbaryl (Sevin), chlorpyrifos (Dursban), cyfluthrin (Tempo)(*), diazinon, dimethoate (Cygon), fluvalinate (Mavrik)(*), malathion, nicotine sulfate, pyrethrum, permethrin (Pounce)(*), rotenone and trichlorfon (Dylox, Proxol)(*) in this fact sheet.

I sub-contracted to have some trees sprayed August 15 and Talstar gave a good kill. If you can get them earlier in the season _Bt_ is the preferable treatment to me because it is not a broad spectrum.


----------



## country boy (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is my infestation


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Aug 26, 2008)

We removed a row of leland cypress last week that were just completely overrun w/ bagworms.


----------



## danlauer6 (Aug 26, 2008)

The pictures posted is what I have as well.


----------



## danlauer6 (Aug 26, 2008)

treeseer said:


> only with a picture(s) can you get help. Bagworms are seldom found in pine and locust.



Tell that to the bag worms because that is the only place I am finding them. Looked today at work around the property and found them here as well. Work is located in Lombard Il.


----------



## country boy (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one have any good suggestions on how to get rid of nasty critters i have sprayed with seven antything better . I have noticed some praying mantis hanging around the trees maybe they will help also .


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Aug 26, 2008)

Get some bird netting, wrap the trees, then turn loose some hungry chickens under the netting.:hmm3grin2orange: 100% organic!


----------



## appalachianarbo (Aug 31, 2008)

Bt - Dipel is the product name. It is only effective on small caterpillars, so spraying now would have no effect. It may take a few treatments for control. Check with your local extension office to see when the larvae hatch in the spring, then start your program. If you miss the window of treatment for the small caterpillars, you will have to resort to stronger insecticides for the more mature caterpillars.


----------



## Elmore (Aug 31, 2008)

*Orthene*

BT is good early in the season but at this point I would use Orthene.

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2149.html


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Aug 31, 2008)

We had them on our arborvitae and when I looked it up, I read that once they bag they're protected from whatever you spray and are hard to kill. You have to spray before they bag in late spring I think... It's been a few months since I read about them.

Ian


----------



## Zac (Sep 14, 2008)

BT is effective if you use it early enough. Mechanical control is the best method, try to pick as many off as you can reach. Though by now they will have already turned to adults. The males emerge and fly to the females. The larger females stay in the bags and lay their eggs inside so it is still best to remove them.


----------



## 046 (Sep 14, 2008)

in tulsa... bagworms infest Pecan trees, almost exclusively. every once in awhile ... you'll see bagworms on a different species, but almost always pecans. 

once they take hold... then can infect huge areas. almost impossible to get away from them. all you can do drop the bags reachable, seal in a plastic bag or worms will all crawl out... headed for nearest tree again... very aggressive critters!


----------



## Urban Forester (Sep 15, 2008)

danlauer6 said:


> Just noticed the other day that we have bag worms in most of the local pine and locust trees.
> Location Wheaton Il



If your seeing "bags" in Locust you're probably dealing w/Mimosa Webworm. It's been bad up here the last 2 years also. Blame it on mild winters that allow for high overwintering survivability. Best treatment would be about mid-june before the nests have formed. Just about any registered insect control will work.


----------

